# Anyone conceive with IUI and very low sperm count??



## Mendy

I had my first IUI yesterday and my Dr said I basically have no chance of getting pregnant with a 2 million sperm count from DH. I cried all day after that happened, made me feel like I have no hope whatsoever, and I am feeling depressed. Anyone have any success stores with IUI and low count so I can feel hopeful again and get excited about my 2WW? Thanks ladies!!! 
BABY :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## insomnimama

I'm not an expert, but I think that's kind of silly. Count would not be as much of a factor with an IUI precisely because you circumvent the parts of the process where all the sperm die off- they don't have to contend with the acidic vagina, the non-ideal cervical mucous, the perilous crevices of the cervical crypts etc. etc. So while to a certain extend numbers will always be a factor, your bigger concerns here would be:
1) Motility (swimming ability)
2) Morphology (basically shape & composition)
3) Ovulation & timing thereof
4) Adequate uterine lining (for the sticking of the bean)

So in my totally uneducated opinion, your doctor is full of s**t and you should be as excited as you wanna be.


----------



## Mendy

Thanks so much for your words! You don't know how much it means to hear bits and pieces of good news here and there to lift your spirits, especially during the wait that seems 2 years rather than two weeks!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Id agree with insomnimama, its good for me to read this aswell as were currenltly going through the IUI process aswell.

ps moved this to a more apropriate section for you :)


----------



## Mendy

Thanks so much! Is this your first IUI? This is my very first, with clomid, Gonal F and trigger shot....I just think the Dr should have waited for a more appropriate time to say this...I am feeling better though and I am hoping that I get my :bfp: soon!!!
:hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yea this is our first time going through it.
Were doing the injectables method instead of clomid, same process as IVF untill the procedure really.

were at the down regulation stage and just waiting for af to appear now.


----------



## Loula

Surely if they thought your chances were diddley squat they wouldn't have done it though? I would ignore it. as the first PP said, it's more a case of quality rather than quantity in some cases.

Best of luck!


----------



## maz

I'm curious as to why a supposed expert would allow you to go through the emotional trauma of IUI if there were no chance of it working out for you ... It doesn't make much sense to me. I'm sure there must be as much chance of it working for you as it would anyone else. If this specialist is so sure it won't work why didn't he come up with another option - such as ICSI for example??

What a plonker !!!!

Don't you just love the bedside manner of some doctors ...

Good luck hun - hope you get your BFP soon.

xx


----------



## Mynxie

good luck huni

if there was no chance they wouldn't have done it and you're eliminating the "kill the spermies!!!!" part of getting the spermies to the egg

hope it works for you - and sincerely hope you get to say to the dr "in your face!! Know all, knows nowt!" lol


----------



## insomnimama

Just popping on to wish Mendy & ArcaneGirl the best of luck with your IUIs. Y'all are my heroes & I know your bfps / LOs will be especially cherished when you get them. :hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

Honey, I think your doc is a twat but that is just my opinion. It only takes one :spermy: to fertilize an egg! 

:dust: 

I think you have a very good chance of getting you :bfp:! Keep your head up! You can never count yourself out until the :witch: arrives! :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Well today I am feeling much more relaxed and positive...after all I've heard stress doesn't help when you are TTC. 
And that was exactly my thought, Mynxie!!! I wanna prove this Dr WRONG!!!!
Thanks for all the good wishes, and hopefully ARCANEGIRL and I will have our :bfp: and all of you trying to conceive as well!!!!
KISSES, :hugs: AND BABY :dust:


----------

